# 9 piranhas VS Rat X2



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

heres a couple of vids of my 8 caribes and 1 red taking down first a mouse in seconds then 10 minutes later a rat. 
note: vids wer cut short and edited which i personally thought was the best part of this vid cuz it shows how intent my p's r in getting the rat, but oh well enjoy!

http://home.cogeco.ca/~f717/

almost forgot i gotta thank winkyee for doing the editing. and hosting this for everyone to c


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!! That second video is the Shyyyyyytt! Great footage bro, you got some mean ass Caribes on your hand. I think you should make a new video each week


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i love u , not quite as much as that vid tho


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

that rat one is the best vid i've seen so far


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

that was awesome







it looked like one of the caribe threw up and went back for more







and they had full bellys and kept eating and eating,how long did you starve them for before this ? and the music in the rat vid was great


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

thats intense


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Good lord.

Man, was that rat alive when it hit the water?

I don't feed my fishes rats or mice or anything. But to each thier own.

Nutz seeing what caribes can do.

I think the coolest part of the video for me was seeing the one caribes teeth though his lip injury.

They are massive


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Noble said:


> I think the coolest part of the video for me was seeing the one caribes teeth though his lip injury


 yea that part looked sick


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

glad u guys liked the vid.I didnt starve them at all, they actually eat like this everyday and let me tell u they eat like its there last day alive everyday.








and yes both rodents were alive when they hit the water ,i had a XL rat that was way 2 big before the sec vid and they chased it down as it was squealing and they couldnt take it down so i ended up throwing that one in there which was considerably smaller. i hope to be taking more videos of these guys doing what they do in the future..















rat death count: 5 and counting....


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Damn! That was crazy, very nice vid, thanks for sharing


----------



## Tawarisch (Mar 25, 2004)

why its not working anymore ??
i am very interested...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it is sick using live mammals as food


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

Link for 2nd video doesn`t work


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Holy sh*t! that's awesome. 2nd one isn't workin?!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

yeah, same here. Explorer cant open the second vid.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

yea the 2nd vid is broke now,but it worked last night and it was awesome


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Rub our nose in it, physco.








1st one was cool though


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

ive been getting alot of requests to see the whole vid so for those that are interested ill send it through aim: mojojojox08


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

I dont have AIM. Is their a different way you can use? I'd like to see it.


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

get aim! stop being lazy :rasp:


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Lol, maby maby


----------



## Tawarisch (Mar 25, 2004)

http://www.softlab.ntua.gr/~sivann/pub/upload.php

would that go ??? (seen in an other topic ...=


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

last time i used that site it didnt work


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Innes said:


> I think it is sick using live mammals as food


 best part of having piranha's


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks agressive for sending it to me.

That is simply the best feeding vid I have seen.


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

I only could get the mouse video. Was there a rat video also? I fed mine a rat once; they killed it and gutted it. A couple of hours later they ate the rest. The next day there was just his big buck teeth at the bottom. When they eat mice, only 2 or 3 get to have any (I have 22 and they are big). Soon, I'll be switching to rats.

RL


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> Thanks agressive for sending it to me.
> 
> That is simply the best feeding vid I have seen.


 no problem slanted 
im glad u liked the vid


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> I think it is sick using live mammals as food


earthworms have feelings too..but yet you feed them to your newt..


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

hey aggressive... glad to see these caribes tear sh*t up... that was an incredible vid man.


----------

